# Rome Total War Keeps Freezing



## slacky_22 (Oct 27, 2004)

I have just bought Rome total war and really want to get down to conquering Europe. I have installed it and started playing on but it consistently freezes. i cannot do a campaign as every time i try to end my turn this happens. In single battles I can get most of the way through but once again it freezes. I am sure my comp has the right amount of RAM and a good enough processor and i think the graphics card is a Ge-force 7 or something similar.Can anyone help?

I would be grateful for your impute.


----------



## Unrulylink (Oct 27, 2004)

that usually happens when you dont meet the minimum system requirements

These are the RTW specs as found on the game box.
1GHz or equivalent processor
Microsoft Windows 98SE/ME/2000/XP
256MB RAM
2900 MB (Or 2.9 GB) of free hard drive space (Plus 500MB for Windows swap file
1024x768 monitor resolution
DirectX hardware Accelerator Card Required - DirectX Compatibility 64 MB video card and latest drivers.

go to Start->Run and enter in 'dxdiag' and check you system specs


----------



## bobol (Jan 28, 2004)

Similar thread here last week.... make sure you have the latest directX [version9.0c]
To check your version
start/run/ type DXDIAG


----------



## slacky_22 (Oct 27, 2004)

I took both of your advice. I definitely have directx 9.0c. Here is my system diagnostics;

OS: Windows 2000 Professional (XP)
Language:English
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.1GHz
Memory:1024MB RAM
Page File: 2182MB available
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
Graphica Driver: nv4_disp.dll

I'm not great with all the technical stuff. But i cant see anything wrong. can anyone else?


----------



## bobol (Jan 28, 2004)

how about monitor screen resolution as per post#2?


----------



## Unrulylink (Oct 27, 2004)

NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 card is kind of a border line graphic cards for this game, maybe thats what is causing the problem are your setting in really low or high, maybe setting them into low will stop your computer from freezing


----------



## slacky_22 (Oct 27, 2004)

thanks for pointing out the screen resolution, i missed that, but it still freezes i think ur right about the graphics card and all i can think to do is to buy a new one. Any ideas on which i should get?

Thank you both for all your ideas.


----------



## Unrulylink (Oct 27, 2004)

any number between ati 9600 radeon to ait 9800 radeon

I dunno about nvidia cards..maybe the latest or 2 version below that


----------



## bobol (Jan 28, 2004)

i'd go ati too, as above


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

how many mb is the graphics card? I would say 256 or above should be enough


----------



## slacky_22 (Oct 27, 2004)

My card is 128.0 MB


----------



## slacky_22 (Oct 27, 2004)

will a GeForce 6600 256MB do me?


----------

